# June Fishing pictures!....mostly fly..some spin trips.....



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Here you go, these are just some of the best pics from the month of June (one of my favorites to fish). Check out the variety of fish.. we have been routinely catching six or seven different species on each trip. After a very windy spring, June has been absolutely gorgeous and the fishing has been fantastic. 

I will say that the newest addition for the boat has received rave reviews from my clients. At the urging and the assistance from a good friend, client and a member of our club, I have put a casting platform on the bow with an enclosed and cushioned cage... you step up into this thing and close the door behind you.... immediately you notice the cushioned rails and the increased visibility you are now enjoying.. then you start to cast and lean against it and you notice that you don't have to worry about falling out of the boat when it's rocking.. ahh.. now you can concentrate on casting and spotting fish instead of falling...all I can say is that it is awesome and I am extremely grateful to the club member who pushed and helped me with this.. it is really a nice ad-dition to an already awesome fishing machine. The pictures and the smiles say it all.. I will just be quiet and let you peruse them.... Life is Good! 














































Hope you enjoyed the pics....go get 'em....


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Very good Report Bob,,, bet the clients sure had a good time,,,,


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks Kenny.. gotta get the boat over to you soon.....time for another 100 hour service.. she is running perfect.... thanks to you....


----------

